

British spy agency GCHQ hacked EU ally Belgium's telecoms firm using NSA tech - not_belgacom
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/british-spy-agency-gchq-hacked-belgian-telecoms-firm-a-923406.html

======
efdee
The lack of outcry concerning this revelation is disturbing. It seems like
more attention is being paid to whether or not the telecom firm informed the
Belgian government in time, than the fact that a European ally is spying on
us.

~~~
makomk
I rather suspect this has been flagged or otherwise prevented from reaching
the HN front page.

~~~
teamgb
Yes, why isn't this on the front page? Come on HN moderators, fix this!

------
not_belgacom
That's one way to deepen a diplomatic relationship.

------
Firefishy
[http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/87025-mtn-suspects-
it...](http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/87025-mtn-suspects-it-is-victim-
of-nsa-hack.html)

------
omonra
Breaking news - spies spy!

~~~
teamgb
Did you even read the article?!!

~~~
omonra
Yes, I have.

What do you think is so unbelievable in the body of the article that's not
summed up by what I said?

